# Hammer drill recommendations?



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I got the bulldog also...wouldn't want to do without it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The real question is what size hole are you going to be drilling. Man cannot survive with only one hammer drill. The little ones hit too soft to drill big holes efficiently and the big ones hit too hard and turn too slow to drill small holes.

I have a TE-2 Cordless, Bosch SDS and a TE-20. All great drills except the battery life sucks on the TE-2.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Another vote for the te7


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

bosch, hilti pick one? both good maker of tools,. now to lift tile and thin set gotta luv my hilti te 706 with vulcan blade, like buuuuuutter


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Ramset drills are mostly rebranded Bosch, if you have an account with them then that would be the way to go.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

sunkist said:


> bosch, hilti pick one? both good maker of tools,. now to lift tile and thin set gotta luv my hilti te 706 with vulcan blade, like buuuuuutter


I have a hilti te 905.. what is a vulcan blade?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Man, am I the only US1 Milwaukee fan here - good bang for the buck and I abuse, abuse, abuse. Brushes after a little while and that's about it.

For lighter action I use the old Makita jaw breaker - spins buckets of mud no problem and will hammer drill as well.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

superseal said:


> Man, am I the only US1 Milwaukee fan here - good bang for the buck and I abuse, abuse, abuse. Brushes after a little while and that's about it.
> 
> For lighter action I use the old Makita jaw breaker - spins buckets of mud no problem and will hammer drill as well.


I had newer Milwaukee from **** Cheapo...paid 329.99$..it lasted 7 dowel holes...


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Makita Pitbull-HR2475 for SDS Makita HR4010C with AVT for SDS Max. Makita makes some sleeper rotary hammers. I wouldn't trade the AVT for a Hilti after using it for myself.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hilti just pick the size you need.

Cole


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> Hilti just pick the size you need.
> 
> Cole


I've used a number of hiltis and the Makita does just as well. I was going to buy a hilti but I said I'll try the Makita if I don't like it I'll return it, after the first hole the thought to return it went away.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> I've used a number of hiltis and the Makita does just as well. I was going to buy a hilti but I said I'll try the Makita if I don't like it I'll return it, after the first hole the thought to return it went away.


Makita SDS drill ESP in the larger models are some of the best money can buy. Go on any site in Europe and the majority of the larger SDS drills are makita. They work the same or better than the hilti drills but with half the price tag.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

superseal said:


> Man, am I the only US1 Milwaukee fan here - good bang for the buck and I abuse, abuse, abuse. Brushes after a little while and that's about it.
> 
> For lighter action I use the old Makita jaw breaker - spins buckets of mud no problem and will hammer drill as well.


I have a newer Milwaukee 1-1/8" SDS in both corded and V18 cordless. The cordless I got as a bare tool for cheap! I think I paid $80 or so brand new off Amazon. Great for Tapcon's! Well, if you're only doing a few anyway. A couple of dozen is all the battery can muster. Both are made in Switzerland, and both have been trouble free. I have been very happy with them.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Look at METABO.



I have had to strip DOZENS of abused and dead power tools for a Surface Preparation outfit in Brooklyn. Specifically grinders and Hammer-Drills. 

The Metabos last longer on the job and once they die, which they ALL do, they are a PITA to strip.

By "Strip", I mean break apart so they can be scrapped. (Remove plastic from metal guts.)

Method? Slamming said unit on concrete floor. The cases on the metabos are tough. The body is tough. The guts are tough.


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bosch Bulldog...I have two..used without fail for over 6 years ( I bought them both used as well!)..when I am chipping tile I like to alternate them when they get a little hot..seems to keep them happy. 

I have installed probably 2500+ tapcons with these things and no quit ever.
Hint: you can fit two in one box easily..learned that when I picked up my second at a pawn shop and it didn't have the box.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

I got this one - http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=RH328VC

Was looking at the Hilti after using a few buddies' TE-6s during a framing job, but the price and lack of local availability (Home Depot stopped selling Hilti) turned me onto the Bosch. I'm a trim carpenter (90% of my work) so this gets used mostly for drilling tapcon & anchor holes. Haven't really used the chipper function yet.


----------



## Brimar (Mar 31, 2010)

Hilti


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I also need to get tile up and was looking at this one:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DWB...got mine here. http://www.toolking.com/makita-hr4010c-1-9-16-inch-sds-max-rotary-hammer


This one has the AVT. I got it last year and am extremely pleased.


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_31527-353-11255VSR_0__?productId=1082989&Ntt=bosch&Ns=p_product_brand_name|0||p_product_description|0&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dbosch%26Ns%3Dp_product_brand_name%7C0%7C%7Cp_product_description%7C0&facetInfo=

The one Nin_Zan listed is $300 this one is $200..either way..Bosch.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep. I like the shorter body of the Bosch I got. My bro-in-law has the Bulldog Extreme. Works equally as well. I might be able to get the RH328 into tighter spots.


----------

